# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Possible prop/winny cycle for football

## HammerofHammurabi

Football player in col.

Looking at running a 4 or 6 week cycle of:
test prop 100mg/EOD (possibly 150)
Winny (oral) 50mg/ED

I have EXACTLY 6 weeks at most when I can cycle in order to allow the prop and winny to be out of my system by the time NCAA testing comes around.

All my time constraints:
4 possibly 6 weeks to cycle.
EXACTLY 4 weeks to remove trace of any steroids .
If I begin PCT in the last week of my cycle, I will have 3 weeks to remove any trace of nolvadex .

Stats:
6'4" 260~lb. 16-18%BF. 
Bench:350 (damn long arms)
Squat: ~430

I tried to find a cycle that would add the max amount of strength w/out adding to much bulk. Winny is good for cutting I've read so if I lost a few lbs I'd actually be happy, and test prop to help with strength. I've always been a slow gainer and I have followed a lifting regimen since sophomore year of H.S. tailored to me by Personal trainers as well as former College/NFL trainers. I want to press 375 by next season. With my time constraints, this is the best I came across. If anyone else has a solid cycle that I will be able to have no trace of after EXACTLY 4 WEEKS of being clean, I would appreciate.



ALSO:
http://www1.ncaa.org/membership/ed_o...ug_classes.pdf

I just came across this and Nolvadex, (What was going to be my pct 20mg/ed for 2 weeks) is now banned by the ncaa. Does anyone know the detection time of Tamoxifen citrate.

Thanks for all who read this and take the time to help. Have a great night.

----------


## fatback25

Any cycle less than 6 weeks won't be worth it, especially if your under the gun of the nc 2a. A safer cycle for you would be to run test suspension for 6-8 weeks with the proper pct. Drop the winny because it is to rough on the joints. When you run the suspension, take one inject in the moring(50mg) then take the secons in the evening(50mg) ex 6am-6pm. Suspension will give you great strength gains and if ur concerned about bodyfat,m just adjust your diet accordingly. If you can go 8 weeks go for it but to be safe just aim for a six week cycle. Suspension is out of your system in less than a week. Good luck bro.

BTW- Alot of people don't like suspension because of the soreness that comes with the injections but trust me when I say that when on suspension you will be an absolute animal.

----------


## HammerofHammurabi

> Any cycle less than 6 weeks won't be worth it, especially if your under the gun of the nc 2a. A safer cycle for you would be to run test suspension for 6-8 weeks with the proper pct. Drop the winny because it is to rough on the joints. When you run the suspension, take one inject in the moring(50mg) then take the secons in the evening(50mg) ex 6am-6pm. Suspension will give you great strength gains and if ur concerned about bodyfat,m just adjust your diet accordingly. If you can go 8 weeks go for it but to be safe just aim for a six week cycle. Suspension is out of your system in less than a week. Good luck bro.
> 
> BTW- Alot of people don't like suspension because of the soreness that comes with the injections but trust me when I say that when on suspension you will be an absolute animal.


Would I need an AI for that, or would a SERM like Nolvadex be sufficient?

Also test suspension is simply a no ester test, correct. So the detection time is mininal correct? How long would it take for the testosterone levels to re-adjust so a positive wouldn't come up on a ncaa test?

----------


## fatback25

> Would I need an AI for that, or would a SERM like Nolvadex be sufficient?
> 
> Also test suspension is simply a no ester test, correct. So the detection time is mininal correct? How long would it take for the testosterone levels to re-adjust so a positive wouldn't come up on a ncaa test?


As far as the AI goes everyone is different. When I ran suspension I used Nolva and Proviron for my PCT and I did't run anything during the cycle. My body did not bloat and my reactions to the drugs were all positive. However I would keep some on hand in case you do start seeing signs of bloat or gyno. 

Now, you are correct in that it is ester free, and and inject you take on Monday would be out of your system by Wednsday maybe sooner but like you said after proper pct of course, it will take your natural levels awhile to readjust so be very careful. At the very minimum give yourself 6 weeks to work with before you are done and when you will be testing. This may be too much or too little and that is the tough thing for guys to realize is that everyone's body is different. So be very careful bro and good luck, The NCAA as I am sure you already know, does not **** around.

----------


## HammerofHammurabi

> As far as the AI goes everyone is different. When I ran suspension I used Nolva and Proviron for my PCT and I did't run anything during the cycle. My body did not bloat and my reactions to the drugs were all positive. However I would keep some on hand in case you do start seeing signs of bloat or gyno. 
> 
> Now, you are correct in that it is ester free, and and inject you take on Monday would be out of your system by Wednsday maybe sooner but like you said after proper pct of course, it will take your natural levels awhile to readjust so be very careful. At the very minimum give yourself 6 weeks to work with before you are done and when you will be testing. This may be too much or too little and that is the tough thing for guys to realize is that everyone's body is different. So be very careful bro and good luck, The NCAA as I am sure you already know, does not **** around.


no they don't, but I just read a very interesting article from espn.

http://espn.go.com/gen/s/2000/1207/929862.html

----------


## slayer1983

thats bout the only stuff u could really get aaway with in the ncaa if you wana be safe maybe just use some test aquas or some winni tabs they get out of your system faster than winnie injects winie tabs are like three weeks

----------


## HammerofHammurabi

I'm dropping the winny and just going with test. I don't need winny drying out my already bad joints. I'm not looking to get bodybuilding big, I just need more strength so I'm going with prop/suspension, whatever is easier to get my hands on.

Also, does anyone know how much testosterone raises your test/epitest ratio? I have to be below 6:1 an I don't know exactly how long that will take. I do know for a fact that I will not be tested until at the minimum 4weeks after my last injection. Since the active life of prop is only 3 days and susp is ~1, will my levels have returned to normal with a PCT of AI and a SERM. Any input is appreciated.

----------

